# C'est la Kera



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 17, 2008)

Kera has never really had much of a storyline.  I've had her for so many years and she initially started as a Trigun Mary-Sue (I know.. weird.)

But now she's just... Kera!  Pinup princess, I guess, is her occupation.

(I don't know if this one is too mature to show; lemme know! :<)
















Kera is a one-man woman.

And no, you cannot eat her.

However, you are more than welcome to ask questions!


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic awesome is all i could say :O i wish i could color like you XD


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 19, 2008)

ciaron said:


> Epic awesome is all i could say :O i wish i could color like you XD



Thanks! n.n

She's my pride and joy. :3


----------

